# Remember Steve Stricker in colonial invitational championship ?



## joyce (Nov 2, 2010)

He was on his first golf peak in the 1990s in his career, he made it perfect in almost every aspect . Then he went out from the fans' sight, until 2007 he re-rised. stricker's story reflects a truth: only by working hard can we get through our downturn. Actually most the golf player can have such an experice, so more skills are needed to help us do better.
1. Don't give up. When you are in a downturn, the key is to to find out the weakness . Sometimes it's the hitting , and sometimes the short rod, occasionally it's both of the reasons lead to the problem.
2. make more swing practice with purpose. In fact, all the golfers who can not swing correctly are just doing range practice . They are just practice, without any plan to improve their skill. Practise swinging then hit the ball, rehearse and then hit again, so as to get the right belongs to own feeling.
3. A lot of short game practice. As the utilization rate of drivers, wedges, putters account for 78% ,much time need to be spend in these clubs practice.
4. Control the distance. 
5. use a mirror, video or flashlight to help improve swing technology. It is better to ask professional coach for help.
6. Remember, golf is a kind of sport. Unless you are a golf pro, or golf is only a kind of pleasure. 
Read more:golfinfo


----------



## KrudlerAce (Jul 3, 2010)

*Spot On*

Excellent Post.

Some really good advice for all us golfers.

Cheers.


----------

